# Subscribed Forums - What happen to them??



## tdewinter (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been unable to figure out how to access my subscribed forums since the "upgrade".

Must be something simple I'm missing.


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

Click on "Settings" - upper right corner.


----------

